# End of Summer 300l - Planted



## josepinto (25 Sep 2014)

So the summer ended and with it my vacations,
I decided to setup my new tank, and although some problems with the co2 hardware, here it goes.
Im still waiting for some plants to fulfill what i want to do with this aquascape.
Hope you guys enjoy it.














Plants:
BLYXA JAPONICA
ELEOCHARIS SP. MINI
ELEOCHARIS PARVULA
MARSILEA HIRSUTA
HEMIANTHUS MICRANTHEMOIDES
MICRANTHEMUM "MONTE CARLO"
FISSIDENS FONTANUS
GLOSSOTIGMA ELATINOIDES
Cardamine lyrata
Hottonia palustris
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow'
Staurogyne repens

Some "Bad boys" 










And this is how the day ends.




Regards
Jo
__________________


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

Very impressive layout. Love the "bad boys".


----------



## josepinto (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Very impressive layout. Love the "bad boys".


Thank you Alexander


----------



## Martin in Holland (25 Sep 2014)

nice open space, the fish will love this


----------



## josepinto (25 Sep 2014)

Martin in China said:


> nice open space, the fish will love this


Thanks


----------



## Crossocheilus (25 Sep 2014)

Very natural layout and clearly the fish love it ! Same style as Troi's Tulgey Wood, but that's no bad thing 
The substrate on the left is banked very high, could this cause problems with anaerobic patches or substrate collapse/landslide? Is it supported in any way?


----------



## josepinto (25 Sep 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> Very natural layout and clearly the fish love it ! Same style as Troi's Tulgey Wood, but that's no bad thing
> The substrate on the left is banked very high, could this cause problems with anaerobic patches or substrate collapse/landslide? Is it supported in any way?


hi, i didn´t know the troi´s Tulgey Wood setup but must check it.
I was inspired by the setup of cliff hui - destiny you must check it cause its lovely

The substrate has supporting rocks on the sides and almost 70% is rock bellow also the grain is large enough for leating the substrate "breed" ....i think i wont have anaerobic problems


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Beatiful hardscape


----------



## josepinto (25 Sep 2014)

Luís Cardoso said:


> Beatiful hardscape


Thanks Luís or better "Obrigado"


----------



## Crossocheilus (25 Sep 2014)

josepinto said:


> i think i wont have anaerobic problems


Ok good to know you thought it through, I can't wait to see this fully grown in and established!


----------



## josepinto (25 Sep 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> Ok good to know you thought it through, I can't wait to see this fully grown in and established!


just checking the Tulgey Wood, very nice indeed.
This is kind of boring sometimes because i have some difficulties in finding good plant suppliers around here.
You want anubias? there you have, many has you wish!
But, you want a simple glosso? it's not in stock, monte carlo? only one shop that i know have it and its not the cheapest one, i should have set a anubias tank instead!


----------



## allan angus (25 Sep 2014)

great scape


----------



## josepinto (25 Sep 2014)

allan angus said:


> great scape


Thanks Allan


----------



## The_Iceman (26 Sep 2014)

Stunning scape Jo,

looks perfect! I guess that the stone on the left is only temporary (the one on the wood)?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Henk Marais (26 Sep 2014)

Love this one.


----------



## josepinto (26 Sep 2014)

The_Iceman said:


> Stunning scape Jo,
> 
> looks perfect! I guess that the stone on the left is only temporary (the one on the wood)?
> 
> ...


hi, yes it is, even 20 days preparing the wood it was some kind of floating in that part.



Henk Marais said:


> Love this one.


Thanks Henk


----------



## Bhu (29 Sep 2014)

Lovely healthy angels, that's a delight to see. I'm guessing that they are juveniles as well else it's a massive aquarium  to see such happy juveniles is very rare most I see in fish shops are always shabby with odd fins or nipped fins due inappropriate tank mates. Love the scape for them.


----------



## josepinto (29 Sep 2014)

Bhu said:


> Lovely healthy angels, that's a delight to see. I'm guessing that they are juveniles as well else it's a massive aquarium  to see such happy juveniles is very rare most I see in fish shops are always shabby with odd fins or nipped fins due inappropriate tank mates. Love the scape for them.


Thanks. I treat them the best i can. I try to varie the food, that and good water is the key for me. I have like 6 brands of food, including live food and they seem to love this method. Its like us, we dont like to eat the same thing everyday


----------



## Bhu (30 Sep 2014)

They are amazing hunters and love live food! I used to keep a couple of large pregnant gupeys with mine. Even in a well planted tank they found the babies. Was amazing to watch them hunt. As close to the wild as I can get...


----------



## josepinto (1 Oct 2014)

Some diatom algae (or brown algae) has showed up.
I did a major trim in the affected areas and improved the flow distribuition.

just a quick video after this major trim.
Sorry for shaky camera...film its not my best


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (1 Oct 2014)

Are those cherry barbs we can see on video?
What did you do to improve flow distribution? Can you share some specific details?


----------



## josepinto (1 Oct 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Are those cherry barbs we can see on video?
> What did you do to improve flow distribution? Can you share some specific details?


Hi Alexandre, yes they are cherry barbs, they are nice and funny fish
I've repositioned the outflow and so now i can see leaf movement near the carpeting plants almost everywhere.


----------



## superpuma (6 Oct 2014)

What's the led and does it come with the mounting brackets? A very natural looking colour rendition, nice


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Oct 2014)

Awesome scape...


----------



## josepinto (6 Oct 2014)

superpuma said:


> What's the led and does it come with the mounting brackets? A very natural looking colour rendition, nice


Its a ebay floor led 
For tank i use t5ho.
Thanks


----------



## josepinto (6 Oct 2014)

Troi said:


> Awesome scape...


Thanks Troi


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Oct 2014)

Hi Josepinto, Congratulations on a wonderful Aquascape


----------



## pintainho21 (7 Oct 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Josepinto, Congratulations on a wonderful Aquascape


Thank you.!


----------



## josepinto (22 Oct 2014)

Small update:
Major trim again to improve flow...still working on this


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Oct 2014)

Simply stunning


----------



## josepinto (22 Oct 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Simply stunning


Thank you Roy


----------



## Bhu (23 Oct 2014)

Your angels are growing up fast! Beautiful tank! What flow rate do you have?


----------



## josepinto (23 Oct 2014)

Bhu said:


> Your angels are growing up fast! Beautiful tank! What flow rate do you have?


Hi, i have a fluval 406 only right now.
Its announced 1450l/h


----------



## josepinto (18 Nov 2014)

16/11/2014
Plants ok, staghorn algae making me lose my head!
why?


----------



## Crossocheilus (18 Nov 2014)

This has matured wonderfully! I can't see any staghorn, can't be too bad a problem. Those angels are so graceful and majestic looking, though when they grow larger they may look more imposing. I just love how the plants on the left seem to fit perfectly around the wood, you have used a great variety of colours and textures to create an astounding scape, really well done!


----------



## josepinto (18 Nov 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> This has matured wonderfully! I can't see any staghorn, can't be too bad a problem. Those angels are so graceful and majestic looking, though when they grow larger they may look more imposing. I just love how the plants on the left seem to fit perfectly around the wood, you have used a great variety of colours and textures to create an astounding scape, really well done!



Thank you
the staghorn is mainly in the driftwood...i´ve tried increasing the flow, excel treatment...nothing seems to work because it came back.
i´m thinking that maybe i need more filtration.


----------



## Bhu (19 Nov 2014)

Gets better and better! One of my favourites...


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 Nov 2014)

Lovely tank....


----------



## josepinto (19 Nov 2014)

Bhu said:


> Gets better and better! One of my favourites...


thank you!


----------



## josepinto (19 Nov 2014)

Martin in China said:


> Lovely tank....


Thanks Martin


----------



## Ady34 (19 Nov 2014)

josepinto said:


> the staghorn is mainly in the driftwood...i´ve tried increasing the flow, excel treatment...nothing seems to work because it came back.
> i´m thinking that maybe i need more filtration.


id agree, staghorn seems to thrive in dirtier conditions. Ive always managed to get rid of it with a combination of cleaning filters, extra water changes over several weeks, and dosing liquid carbon. The success of your tank has likely contributed to the issue as plant mass and resultant waste have increased.
Lovely looking aquascape, i love rummy noses and angelfish 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## josepinto (9 Dec 2014)

Day 100


----------



## josepinto (21 Dec 2014)

...


----------



## josepinto (27 Dec 2014)




----------



## josepinto (5 Jan 2015)

so i was bored...and did a small rescape.
I'm trying to connect both sides making the valley smaller.
Left side plants must grow a bit now to see full effect, also i have another branch to put in there but couldn't hold it yet...its floating.
Ill keep this updated.
cheers


----------



## josepinto (7 Jan 2015)




----------



## josepinto (15 Jan 2015)




----------



## josepinto (19 Jan 2015)

day 142, small trim, small update...
things go very well.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (19 Jan 2015)

Cool photo. I like it with black background more than with white one.


----------



## Crossocheilus (19 Jan 2015)

Beautiful scape josepinto, its really developed well!

Might I ask (and sorry if its already been covered) but what bubble rate, diffusion method and lighting do you use? I am struggling with my 180L tank and it would be great to know how you keep this larger tank.


----------



## josepinto (22 Jan 2015)

Crossocheilus said:


> Beautiful scape josepinto, its really developed well!
> 
> Might I ask (and sorry if its already been covered) but what bubble rate, diffusion method and lighting do you use? I am struggling with my 180L tank and it would be great to know how you keep this larger tank.


Hi, no problem.
Bubble rate: 1,5 bubbles p/sec nonstop 24h
Diffusion method: external co2 reactor (Sera Co2 Reactor 500), but it broke yesterday so i had to go back to the first one that its a Viv music glass 50.
Lighting: i started for the first 2 months with 2 x 54w T5HO (1 6500K and 1 8000K)
Can you indicate where is your journal?


----------



## josepinto (22 Jan 2015)




----------



## mantis147 (22 Jan 2015)

Very nice tank, good quality pics too!


----------



## josepinto (22 Jan 2015)

Th


mantis147 said:


> Very nice tank, good quality pics too!


Thanks Mantis147


----------



## Crossocheilus (22 Jan 2015)

Here you go:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/dragons-grove-mc-melt.34306/


----------



## josepinto (22 Jan 2015)

Crossocheilus said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/dragons-grove-mc-melt.34306/


i´ve seen it.
i cant see the flow in your tank but seems ok for the description you have, also co2 seems ok and other users have mention that too so im guessing you already check that.
Light seems ok too.

I´ll speak for my experience in similar problematic situations...
sometimes its not an issue of co2/light...

Trusted people will tell you that melting problems is always a co2 related problem, but i´ve experienced that a kh<4 with high co2 injection rate also promotes melting.
why? don´t know...that happened to me when i keept all the other parameters the same, just raised the Kh from 1 to 5 and gh to 6 and i´ve seen melting stoping and fine growth.
i dont want to start a debate about this, don´t go show me 100 tanks that have good growth with low kh/gh values because i dont care, that worked for me even if it was just one coincidence, so this is just my 2 cents.
If you tried all rest you should check the kh/gh

Cheers


----------



## josepinto (2 Feb 2015)

...


----------



## josepinto (12 Mar 2015)

things going good!


----------



## Crossocheilus (12 Mar 2015)

josepinto said:


> things going good!



Understatement of the century -- it's going amazingly well! Congratulations on such a beautiful tank jose! The look of the tank has now completely changed from the two opposite mounds to a more Dutch style, but either way it looks spectacular.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Mar 2015)

Hi Josepinto, Stunning


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (13 Mar 2015)

IMO, new version of layout needs new name. It seems like new summer is coming in your tank


----------



## josepinto (13 Mar 2015)

Thank you for all the nice comments.


----------



## faizal (14 Mar 2015)

Hi josepinto,..looks like a piece of the forest in there. Congratulations on an amazing commitment.


----------



## josepinto (14 Mar 2015)

faizal said:


> Hi josepinto,..looks like a piece of the forest in there. Congratulations on an amazing commitment.


thank you faizal.


----------



## josepinto (26 Mar 2015)

good evening!
All green around here 
Cheers


----------



## parotet (26 Mar 2015)

Awesome tank!

Jordi


----------

